# Considering becoming a snowbird



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm considering buying some Recreational Vehicule (RV) instead of a house. My plan is to work 6 months in Canada (probably Toronto) and spend the next 6 months down South. I would prefer buying the RV brand new. That could be done within 5 years. To make that plan possible, I would really have to work these 6 months every year. Otherwise, my saving would be simply insufficient to survive that lifestyle. Finding a job in Toronto in customer service (service on the phone) seems very easy for French-speaking persons like me.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

I've just thought of another plan: Buying a modest home around Toronto and one down South - you can find some starting at $5000. See the link below.

I work for 6 months in Toronto, save up money, and spend 6 months in Florida. I come back 6 months later, and work for another 6 months. 

http://www.riderhomes.com/florida_mobile_homes_1.html


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not sure you will be able to save enough working as a customer service in Toronto.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Be sure to check the rules regarding residency for tax purposes; health care; OAS; motor vehicle & drivers licensing; auto insurance. Generally speaking you want to maintain CDN residency for just over 6 months for most purposes (health care, taxes). OAS is payable outside the country, provided you have been a long=term resident. Immigrants need to check the rules on number of years residency to make sure their eligibility is not affected. Out of country health care insurance gets increasingly expensive with age; auto insurance rates & policies are based on geographic location, so if you are spending 6 months out of your normal area of residence your insurance coverage may be affected.

You might want to consider joining an association like the Canadian Snowbird Association to keep in touch with news and articles on these issues.


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone heard the radio ad by some developer that offers both a Canadian new home plus one in Florida?


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jon Chevreau said:


> Anyone heard the radio ad by some developer that offers both a Canadian new home plus one in Florida?


http://www.yourhome.ca/homes/realestate/article/652570---ultimate-snowbird-package-takes-flight


----------

